# Yet another DXO Interpretation Time video with Tony Northrup



## ahsanford (Dec 14, 2014)

Tony Northrup, at it again, on the notion of using FF lenses on crop bodies. This one touches all the bases -- DXO P-MPix resolution comparisons, filling the frame vs. cropping with wildlife, why cramming pixels in higher densities is _awesome_, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDbUIfB5YUc&list=PLBE338967F8DB7F2A

He's been on a steady clip lately -- one per week or so. The thought of Tony Toni Tone knocking out a "here's how the world works" every week kinda chills my blood.

(As always, I post these hoping for a proper group skewering. I eagerly await Neuro's rebuttal web-series, entitled "I am the anti-Tony", but it hasn't happened yet.)

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> (As always, I post these hoping for a proper group skewering. I eagerly await Neuro's rebuttal web-series, entitled "I am the anti-Tony", but it hasn't happened yet.)



To rebut, I'd first have to watch. There are many things higher on my priority list than viewing Northrup's videos. Watching paint dry and picking lint from my umbilicus are two things that come to mind...


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > (As always, I post these hoping for a proper group skewering. I eagerly await Neuro's rebuttal web-series, entitled "I am the anti-Tony", but it hasn't happened yet.)
> ...



dont forget bathing the neighbors cat in the same bath you are in has to be a much higher priority too!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

GraFax said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Lol your going to get everyone riled up now


----------



## Synkka (Dec 14, 2014)

It must be true it's about dxo and it's on the internet!


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> To rebut, I'd first have to watch. There are many things higher on my priority list than viewing Northrup's videos. Watching paint dry and picking lint from my umbilicus are two things that come to mind...



I don't know...it was fun to watch him back peddle on the 7D2. Both he and his wife tried it without any preconceived notions from DxO and loved it, the performance and the IQ.

Then when DxO said it was no better then a D300 (DxO b trollin' yo) he was in the uncomfortable position of reconciling his trust in DxO with his real world experience. 

I can't help but wonder if the same thing happens in this video?


----------



## zim (Dec 14, 2014)

Brick liked the music at the end.............. It was happy


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 14, 2014)

Like an idiot I actually watched the video to the end! As always he seems very plausible whilst talking absolute bol&oc$s.
So he is telling me that I should delete all the lovely sharp, detailed images I got with my FF camera and 300, 400,600 + 800mm lenses and keep the crap images I got with crop cameras on the same lenses?


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Like an idiot I actually watched the video to the end! As always he seems very plausible whilst talking absolute bol&oc$s.
> So he is telling me that I should delete all the lovely sharp, detailed images I got with my FF camera and 300, 400,600 + 800mm lenses and keep the crap images I got with crop cameras on the same lenses?



I also watched the video (this time) and as best I can process from his argument, he is saying that if you don't have the appropriate reach for wildlife and have to crop the shot or use a crop body, the crop body will have more pixels dedicated to the subject, i.e. a 5D3 has 22 MP, but only 8.6 MP if you crop it as though it were an APS-C focal length. He'd rather have the APS-C sensor's full 20 MP to do the same job to capture more detail.

This, of course, presumes you can't move your feet, you don't have longer glass to call upon, and it's broad daylight. If any of those three constraints change...

- A


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > (As always, I post these hoping for a proper group skewering. I eagerly await Neuro's rebuttal web-series, entitled "I am the anti-Tony", but it hasn't happened yet.)
> ...



You gotta give the guy props for getting his name recognized though. You may not agree with him, but the fact that he can get his voice heard by so many using the internet is fairly impressive. The same applies to KR.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



+1


----------

